# Captain Marvel



## Veho (Sep 18, 2018)

Captain Marvel trailer up. 
Stay tuned for CGI de-aged Nick Fury (or was he just Nick Slight Irritation back then?), and granny-punching action. 



​


The MCU continues. Thoughts?


----------



## yusuo (Sep 18, 2018)

The origin story movies are never that good but seeing as it part of the bigger narrative I have no choice but to watch it


----------



## Xzi (Sep 18, 2018)

Will be fun to see an MCU movie set in the 90s, that's for sure.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 24, 2018)

Cool! I hope Captain Marvel will appear on Avenger 4 very soon!


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2018)

New trailer oop: 


​

More quips! More Skrulls! More granny punching!


----------



## Megadriver94 (Dec 7, 2018)

Ms. Marvel is not a very popular character in the comics. The best I can vouch for here is that the goes Kamikaze(aka kills herself) to obliterate Thanos in the Climax of Avengers 4.
*GO WOKE AND YOU'LL GO BROKE!*


----------



## Megadriver94 (Dec 9, 2018)

The kree aliens look nicely done, btw. Also, its a shame the Fantastic 4 haven't appeared yet in the MCU
I'll just leave this here. https://vocaroo.com/i/s0zVfZ77yYvU


----------



## Megadriver94 (Dec 28, 2018)

Yup, lack of interest indeed! 
This is gonna be a substantial box office disappointment for sure!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 8, 2019)

Trailer Number 3! 



Waiting for final trailer, before Captain Marvel join Avenger 4 movie on this April or May!


----------



## Cava (Jan 8, 2019)

AsPika2219 said:


> Trailer Number 3!
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for final trailer, before Captain Marvel join Avenger 4 movie on this April or May!




Can't wait for this movie.


----------



## clynbert (Jan 9, 2019)

I don't see it being on par with DC's Wonder Woman as a heroine debut movie.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 10, 2019)

I'm more hyped for DCEU Shazam personally.


----------



## clynbert (Jan 10, 2019)

After I enjoyed Aquaman, I got my hopes up for Shazam too.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 10, 2019)

clynbert said:


> I don't see it being on par with DC's Wonder Woman as a heroine debut movie.


Wonder Woman is DC's best movie by far if we aren't including the Bale Batman trilogy, but it's still not that great compared to an average Marvel movie.  Whether it be pacing, or tone, or writing, or all of the above, DC movies always have some major flaw that I just can't get past.  Seems like they're really bad at story boarding, or always too quick to throw out the comic book storylines in favor of generic Hollywood re-writes.  Which is how you end up with the live-action Suicide Squad movie being _so_ much worse than the animated movie.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 9, 2019)

FINAL TRAILER!!!



After that, waiting for next trailer for Avengers Endgame!


----------



## Psychogoldred (Feb 9, 2019)

I am looking forward to skrull granny punching


----------



## fiis (Feb 9, 2019)

I liked the trailer, excited to see what this is about. Don't know much about captain marvel


----------

